# How to read boost pressure on the Gen 2 Cruze



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Pretty neat, love the car color!


----------



## Dave's World (Feb 4, 2021)

Hey. Thank you. I fell in love with it when I saw this blue.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Nice install! Yeah the firewall's on these gen2's are a huge pita. On auto's you can also route the wiring/hose up through the rubber grommet where the shifter cable goes through the floorboard under the fuse panel. That worked well for me. I like the idea of drilling a hole in the defrost vent for a cleaner wiring setup btw. I might do that on mine. Speaking of that though do you have any weird sounds or whistling with that hole there? That was one concern I had when I was putting mine together.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

What's the comparison between using that and an obd2?


----------



## Dave's World (Feb 4, 2021)

I don’t have any issues with whistling or noise. This is probably the most insulated sound deadened car I’ve ever owned.
As far as this Vs OBD2 style It’s much cheaper. And allows you to have a ton of different options for gauges. The other style you’re stuck with maybe two options and their $$$$$


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Torque pro. $5
Obd2 adapter. $20

I'd be interested in a digital gauge though and there was one that had more then 2 on a page. It wasn't that expensive either. Back then anyways.

I can't remember the name.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> What's the comparison between using that and an obd2?


Theoretically nothing. Just have to use your phone vs a dedicated gauge. Of course a physical gauge could potentially give you more direct data vs digital but I'd imagine the real world differences are negligible at best. 

I've been enjoying Torque a lot recently but things like a boost gauge are still nice to have in case you have a hiccup with your phone or the adapter fails. Plus there is the cool factor


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Iamantman said:


> Theoretically nothing. Just have to use your phone vs a dedicated gauge. Of course a physical gauge could potentially give you more direct data vs digital but I'd imagine the real world differences are negligible at best.
> 
> I've been enjoying Torque a lot recently but things like a boost gauge are still nice to have in case you have a hiccup with your phone or the adapter fails. Plus there is the cool factor


That's why I want that other unit. Similar to scangauge. Just can't think of the name.


----------

